# (ERLEDIGT) [portage] Manifests werden nicht mehr erstellt

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

normalerweise habe ich Manifest Files immer so erstellt:

```
ebuild foo.ebuild digest
```

Wenn ich das nun mache, kommt die Meldung:

```
server01 minisatip # ebuild minisatip-9999.ebuild digest

Appending /var/work/repo/3PO-overlay to PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

>>> Creating Manifest for /var/work/repo/3PO-overlay/media-tv/minisatip

server01 minisatip # 
```

Leider wird aber kein Manifest File erstellt und das vorhandene wird gelöscht: 

```
server01 minisatip # ll

insgesamt 16

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 24. Sep 07:43 .

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 20. Jun 20:02 ..

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 20. Jun 18:56 files

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1044 24. Sep 08:23 minisatip-9999.ebuild

server01 minisatip #
```

Portage Version:

```
server01 ~ # qlist -Iv sys-apps/portage

sys-apps/portage-2.2.28

server01 ~ #
```

Hat sich da etwas geändert, oder habe ich etwas übersehen, oder ist das ein Bug?Last edited by 3PO on Tue Sep 27, 2016 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fijoldar

Die Methode mit digest ist wohl schon länger deprecated. Kann gut sein, dass sie mittlerweile entfernt wurde.

Erzeugen kann man das Manifest mittels

```

ebuild foo.ebuild manifest

```

Siehe auch https://devmanual.gentoo.org/general-concepts/manifest/

Versuch es mal damit  :Wink: 

----------

## 3PO

Danke!

Aber "ebuild foo.ebuild manifest" funktioniert halt leider auch nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

## kurisu

```
repoman manifest
```

im entsprechenden Verzeichnis funktioniert auch nicht? Ich mache das immer so und funktioniert bei mir auch aktuell mit der von dir verwendeten Version von Portage.

----------

## 3PO

Geht leider auch nicht.  :Sad: 

```
server01 minisatip # ll

insgesamt 16

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 24. Sep 20:26 .

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 20. Jun 20:02 ..

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 20. Jun 18:56 files

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1027 24. Sep 16:26 minisatip-9999.ebuild

server01 minisatip # repoman manifest

>>> Creating Manifest for /var/work/repo/3PO-overlay/media-tv/minisatip

server01 minisatip # ll

insgesamt 16

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 24. Sep 20:26 .

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4096 20. Jun 20:02 ..

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 20. Jun 18:56 files

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1027 24. Sep 16:26 minisatip-9999.ebuild

server01 minisatip #

```

----------

## toralf

Und mal ganz verrückt gefragt - Du bist auch wirklich im richtigen Verzeichnis ?

----------

## 3PO

Ja, klar bin ich im richtigen Verzeichnis.

Und das seltsame ist, dass es auf 3 PCs nicht funktioniert, die ich getestet habe.

----------

## kurisu

Seltsam. Sind die Sourcen auch sicher in ${DISTDIR}? Wobei es da eigentlich eine Fehlermeldung geben sollte. Magst du uns vielleicht mal das Ebuild zeigen?

----------

## 3PO

Mit ist gerade aufgefallen, dass es wohl nur die ebuilds betrifft, deren Source ein git ist.

Hat sich da etwas geändert??

----------

## 3PO

 *kurisu wrote:*   

> [...] Magst du uns vielleicht mal das Ebuild zeigen?

 

Klar, die liegen alle in meinem Overlay:

https://github.com/3PO/3PO-overlay

----------

## kurisu

Ach, ein Live-Ebuild. Hier brauchst du gar kein Manifest, da in deinem Overlay ebenso wie bei Gentoo seit der Migration nach Git

```
thin-manifests = true
```

gesetzt ist. Kein Wunder also, dass dir Repoman kein Manifest erstellen will.

Übrigens: Bei Live-Ebuilds setzt man niemals Keywords.

----------

## 3PO

OK, und warum ging es dann vor 2 Wochen noch?

Wann wurde das geändert und wo gibt es da Infos dazu??

----------

## Josef.95

 *3PO wrote:*   

> OK, und warum ging es dann vor 2 Wochen noch?
> 
> Wann wurde das geändert und wo gibt es da Infos dazu??

 

Da wurde nix geändert.

Hm, sollte normal fein funktionieren: (quick and dirty Beispiel)  https://bpaste.net/show/04137e48b92f

Was macht denn dein seltsamer "ll" Alias? (btw, in Foren Ausgaben von einem unbekannten Alias zu posten ist immer ne schlechte Idee, und macht das helfen bei der Fehlersuche nur unnötig schwer).

Hast du da eventuell ein rm Manifest && ls -la

drin?

----------

## 3PO

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> [...] Was macht denn dein seltsamer "ll" Alias? (btw, in Foren Ausgaben von einem unbekannten Alias zu posten ist immer ne schlechte Idee, und macht das helfen bei der Fehlersuche nur unnötig schwer)

 

Diese Frage verstehe ich nicht?? Ich habe dieses Problem in keinem anderen Forum gepostet!

Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon ist das Problem gelöst, 1000 Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal an kurisu.  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   [...] Was macht denn dein seltsamer "ll" Alias? (btw, in Foren Ausgaben von einem unbekannten Alias zu posten ist immer ne schlechte Idee, und macht das helfen bei der Fehlersuche nur unnötig schwer) 
> 
> Diese Frage verstehe ich nicht?? Ich habe dieses Problem in keinem anderen Forum gepostet!
> 
> Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon ist das Problem gelöst, 1000 Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal an kurisu. 

 

Ich meinte deine "ll" Ausgaben hier in diesem Forum/Thread, zb https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7969158.html#7969158

Keiner von uns kann wissen was du in solch einem Alias drin hast, und was das eigentlich für ne Ausgabe ist.

Aber nungut, wenn das Thema nun (wie auch immer?) gelöst wurde, wäre es prima wenn du es auch noch als gelöst markieren würdest.

----------

## Josef.95

Prima, thx (fürs erledigt markieren).

Ist nur schade das man die eigentliche Fehlerursache nicht finden konnte.

Nungut..

----------

## 3PO

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> [...] Ist nur schade das man die eigentliche Fehlerursache nicht finden konnte. ...

 

Warum?? Steht doch oben:

"thin-manifests = true" stand in der "layout.conf".

Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb es auf "Erledigt" und nicht auf "Gelöst" gesetzt wurde, dann mit ist immer noch nicht klar, weshalb es bisher ging und nun nicht mehr geht, obwohl es von Anfang an drinstand?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *3PO wrote:*    *Josef.95 wrote:*   [...] Was macht denn dein seltsamer "ll" Alias? (btw, in Foren Ausgaben von einem unbekannten Alias zu posten ist immer ne schlechte Idee, und macht das helfen bei der Fehlersuche nur unnötig schwer) 
> 
> Diese Frage verstehe ich nicht?? Ich habe dieses Problem in keinem anderen Forum gepostet!
> 
> Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon ist das Problem gelöst, 1000 Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal an kurisu.  
> ...

 

"ll" ist bei vielen benutzern (und auch in manchen distributionen default) ein alias für "ls -l". die ausgabe unterstützt die theorie.

----------

## Josef.95

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> "ll" ist bei vielen benutzern (und auch in manchen distributionen default) ein alias für "ls -l". die ausgabe unterstützt die theorie.

  Ah ok danke, mir war nicht bewusst das andere Distributionen den Leuten solche Aliase mit ins System packen (bei dem hier im Forum niemand wissen kann was in dem Alias eigentlich drin steckt).

Unter Gentoo gibt es so einen Unfug zum Glück nicht. 

```
ll

-su: ll: command not found
```

```
e-file ll

No matches found.
```

Sorry fürs meckern, aber ich finde es einfach ziemlich bescheuert eine fragwürdige Ausgabe ins Forum zu stellen, von dessen Kommando (Alias) niemand wissen kann was er eigentlich ausgeben sollte.

Da bleibt den Leuten hier im Forum eigentlich nichts anderes übrig als zu raten, oder wild zu spekulieren.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab auch schon immer (immer immer) "ll" als alias für "ls -l", und hätte keinen Gedanken daran verschwendet, dass irgendwer das nicht haben könnte oder nicht wissen könnte, was das macht ;-) Womöglich noch aus Suse-Zeiten damals oder so.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Die Methode mit digest ist wohl schon länger deprecated. Kann gut sein, dass sie mittlerweile entfernt wurde.
> 
> Erzeugen kann man das Manifest mittels
> 
> ```
> ...

 

D'oh !

muss das irgendwie verschlafen haben

Ich hab zwar gelesen, dass das Handling irgendwie verändert wurde - aber nicht wie   :Laughing: 

Danke !

----------

